# We Actually Have an Arabian!



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I thought I would give everyone an update on my Funny looking arabian. I have had so many people tell me she is not pure arab, but she has the papers to proove it. I took some pictures today and I think she looks so much better. The first is when I got her, the rest are today. Let me know what you think!


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

She sure is pretty! I'm glad she really filled out and slicked off. She looks like a pretty amazing Arabian.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She looks Polish bred, is she? Very pretty mare.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Gorgeous bay girl!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful difference. From the first pic I would have guessed QH but the new pics definitely show her neck. Lovely.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I actually think more arabians should look like her, lol... 
She's beautiful. And look at that movement! She really grew up into a lovely girl.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks  Her registered name is Regal Ladybird, and I beleive she is egyptian bred? She is 14 this year. I took a bit of a chance getting her, but I really like her now.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Blue, she looks a lot like my old man, Mack. Mack's registered purebred Arabian, but I've always thought he looked more Morgan than Arabian.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice job! She is a pretty girl


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok, I looked her up on Data Source and I see she's got a pretty nice dam line. That explains her substance. She's Saqlawi al Abd in strain, traces back to *Urfah, one of the original mares imported by Homer Davenport, considered to be a very spirited mare. Her sire is considered Egyptian bred or related. He traces back to *Nedjme on his tail female line, she also was imported to America by Homer Davenport and used in his breeding program. *Nedjme was so highly thought of by the Arabian community in those days, that she is listed as the first Arabian to be registered in the Arabian Stud Book. She was considered to be Kuhaylan Ajuz in strain. 

Really nicely bred mare! And pretty too!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks  I paid very little for her(cheapest broke horse I've ever bought). I really like her


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

BlueSpark said:


> thanks  I paid very little for her(cheapest broke horse I've ever bought). I really like her


She'll probably end up being the best riding horse you've ever had. My first Arabian was a free mare and while she was not a great trail horse (too prissy, didn't want to ruin her pedicure by crossing water), she was an AWESOME riding mare and very loyal. She's the reason I got into Arabians, I'd always had TB's and QH's before her.


----------

